# What is the difference - Chorus/Concert/Symphony etc



## sharc (Sep 30, 2002)

Hi All.
I'm thinking of changing my TT for an A3 1.8T, and I just want to make sure I get a nice spec! Which is the best audio system to go for? I know the concert (cassette) is better than the chorus (well, that was on the TT) but there is a new CD based concert, isn't there? And I don't know anything about the symphony. I'd like to get one with BOSE if possible, what head unit does it normally come with.

thanks

Andy.
p.s. why is it so difficult to find an A3 with heated seats? :x


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

hi,

Chorus 11 is the standard fit Radio Cassette and is only fitted to the base spec 

Concert 11 is a radio/ single CD and fitted to the SE and Sport as standard 

Symphony 11 is an option on all and comes with a front loading 6 cd autochanger. 

Both Concert & Symphony come with an enhanced aerial (called Diversity :?

Both concert & symphony are available with Bose. 8) 
Symphony is only available if you have the climate control fitted to a base A3, both Se and Sport have Climate as standard. 8)

Heated seats come in 2 options for all models. 

Front only or front and outer rears. 

Now if you wnt Sat Nav/ DVD etc the options start again :roll:


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Just thought, i assumed you were talking about the "new" as the 1.8 T no longer exists.

The above may not apply to the original A3

Sorry if i've misled you


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi

The Chorus unit has a cassette slot, the Concert is a better quality unit, but still with a cassette slot, the Concert II is the standard current fit in an A3 and is similar to the previous Concert but it has a single CD slot. The Symphony is described as the same as the Chorus but with a built-in integrated 6-CD changer. The Symphony is a larger unit in the facia. The Chorus and Concert units can control an external 6-CD changer.

All these units can be used with the BOSE system, which adds high output speakers, 6-channel amplifier with a total output of 195 watts The BOSE system is tuned to the acoustics of the car interior.


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

When I test drove the A3 with Symphany Bose, I was disappointed. It wasn't anywhere near as good as my original Concert Bose in the TT.


----------

